# RAF Dunsfold dispersed sites, Jan '05 - May '14



## The Archivist (May 27, 2014)

**As you'll see from the date range, Dunsfold has held a longstanding fascination for me. Although I've spent the last nine years returning to seek out old relics of the airfield, I'm still far from having a comprehensive history or record. The history here is largely based on the book _'Dunsfold - Surrey's Most Secret Airfield'_ by Paul McCue, published in 1992.**

Royal Canadian Airforce Station Dunsfold was begun on the 11th May 1942 by the the 2nd Bn. Royal Canadian Engineers who used heavy-duty American earth-movers and explosives to clear the land, finishing the project in just twenty weeks. A Class 'A' bomber airfield, Dunsfold was initially home to 3 RCAF Squadrons. In 1943 these were joined by Squadrons from the RAF and Royal Netherlands Naval Air Service and the base was renamed RAF Dunsfold. After D-Day, the station took on a support role, training new pilots and supplying replacement aircraft to RAF squadrons on the Continent. 

In April 1945, Dunsfold became a repatriation centre for liberated Allied Prisoners of War, receiving 47,529 by the end of June 1945. After the war, the aerodrome was designated 83 Group Disbandment Centre for squadrons returning from Europe and in September 1946 was officially declared inactive. 

After the RAF departed, the airfield was leased to Skyways Ltd, a charter airline and served as a base for the Berlin Airlift. In 1952 the aerodrome was leased to the Hawker Aircraft Company and in October 1960, Dunsfold saw the first air test of the Hawker Siddeley P.1127 'Kestrel' VTOL prototype, followed shortly by the start of testing and assembly line work on the Harrier Jump Jet, which continued here until 1998 (under British Aerospace which took over in 1977).

The aerodrome was sold in 2002 to a private consortium which converted the factory buildings for use as a business park. The airfeld is still used for occasional flights but is best known as a motor circuit and the filming location for the BBC's _Top Gear_ series. 

More info and pics can be found at: http://derelictmisc.org.uk/rafbhq.html






1. Sign on the eastern perimeter





2. Looking down the runway from the perimeter, Top Gear track in foreground, Boeing 747 and an assortment of other aircraft in background





3. Bofors AA position





4. Entrance to Battle HQ





5. Battle HQ telephone exchange and messenger's room





6. Battle HQ emergency exit





7. Standby Set house on the Admin Site, now a sheep barn - I couldn't get closer due to barbed wire





8. The squash court survived demolition as it was used by BAe for their staff until the 1990s





9. Inside the squash court





10. Govt issue crockery found on the communal site





11. Stanton shelter on the domestic site





12. W/T station on a remote site to the northeast





13. Possible W/T station on a remote site to the northeast





14. Douglas C-47 Skytrain (Dakota) with BAe factory in the background

Thanks for reading, 

Arch.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 27, 2014)

What a super collection,you did well to get these thanks for for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (May 27, 2014)

Nice work there, did not fancy hopping over the barbed wire then


----------



## krela (May 27, 2014)

Much more interesting than what's filmed there, thanks!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 27, 2014)

Excellent stuff.i do love my military stuff.cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2014)

Nice bit of history, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Archivist (May 27, 2014)

night crawler said:


> Nice work there, did not fancy hopping over the barbed wire then


Not in shorts, no! I went there on a whim last year and wasn't really prepared all that well.

I'll probably return, but the inside looks fairly stripped out.


----------



## P Bellamy (Jun 2, 2014)

The Archivist said:


> 7. Defended Station HQ, now a sheep barn - I couldn't get closer due to barbed wire.



Stand-by Set House, 40' x 40', Permanent Brick, to AM Dwg. 16302/41. 

PB


----------



## The Archivist (Jun 2, 2014)

You're probably right. It's described as a Defended HQ in the book, but there's no map/evidence provided for support. All I know for certain is that it stands on the edge of the Admin site, the rest of which has been demolished without trace


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2014)

Definitely a generator house. Makes sense keeping it really, it's a good size empty space.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 2, 2014)

Loving that Stand-by Set House and BHQ! Fantastic, nicely done


----------



## P Bellamy (Jun 2, 2014)

The Archivist said:


> 12. Possible W/T station on a remote site to the northeast.



Looks to be a short version of the standard WT Tx Building to AM Dwg. 4561/40, with a 20' long transmitter hall rather than the more common 40' hall. There would have been another 10'-wide office on the nearest end which has been removed, hence the unrendered brick wall.


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree it is a fascinating site. I have looked at the Defended Station HQ from a distance with some puzzlement.
The Stanton shelter looks immaculate. Its a shame that the Battle hq is so muddy and such a squeeze to get into. 
Broadmead cottage/Rose cottage and its interesting story is worth searching out.



[/IMG]


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice shots mate, after seeing the plane pics I was expecting to see a selfie in the cockpit


----------

